# Frighteners Dead and Breakfast



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Just wanted to send out a Public voice of appreciation to Frightener for his wonderful hospitality this past weekend, after a very exhausting weekend of SCUBADUBADOOBIEING, Frightener not only invited us out to his Historical abode but made arrangements to pick up our tent, and assemble it for us, we arrived at his home, to find our tent set up next to a campfire placed in a beautiful scenic area, he then invited us to a shower, (which we declined due to the fact that frightener is also a security cam specialist, and I would hate to have videos of the exclusive Bodybagging showering all over the net) Heh
Frightener and his lovely wife then offered us homebaked bread and drinks in front of a relaxing fireplace, that was followed by a suberb dinner prepared by Frightener himself...... afterwards we sat by the campfire and spoke of the day and soon we went to bed, we were awakened by the chimes of a bell from his belltower, for coffee and breakfast, we then spent the morning completing our Scuba training, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Thanx again Jeff and Joyce, for everything!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow!
I guess I should have asked for a tip!! lol

It was our pleasure to have you out, wish I was the camping type...maybe next time.
Have agree, the fire was nice as well as the company.
I was glad we could join you guys in the lake for your dives (cool lake, huh?).

And he wasn't kiddin' about the bell, rang it loud and hard, they were awake in seconds to a cup of hot coffee!

Oh yeah, the cameras....
I did catch BodyBaggs, he saw the camera!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's just so wrong FE. EWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey now, Bags didn't have to dance infront of the camera!

Whoa, ..............that's me!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey now, Bags didn't have to dance infront of the camera!
> 
> Whoa, ..............that's me!


OMG LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nice...............................................But for the record, I only dance Nekked, Im a blast at receptions and birthday parties, go figure


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

aH, that was you, I put the cap & leaf on for censoring! lol


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

ok thats it ....you boys are just not rite ...nope not rite at all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well. this is a good as place as any....
Here's a couple of pic of the baggin's getting certified.
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/BodyBags%20Pool%20Time/DSC02420-1.jpghttp://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/BodyBags%20Pool%20Time/DSC02422.jpg
Now, it sure look's like Bags is waering some pretty boxers here?

Just too bad my camera went dead on the platform at ClarkLake, no more pics then this were to be had.
Got to appreciate the humor in those frightful shorts!
Have to thank PaleRiders Wife for those!!
It was a great time and a big WHAHOO!! To our new certified divers!!!

If you want a bigger picture click on the pic you want to enlarge.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Frightener those are my handy dandy www.bodybagging.com scubadubadoobieing shorts, and yes a special thank you goes out to Mrs.palerider for being the seamtress to bring them to life.... for those of you that dont Scuba you can also use them for undies, imaging the look of desire in your significant others eyes when they get a sight of you in these beautys...LOL


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

we thank you for the plug about mrs Palerider making the boxers shorts we had to laugh at the pics you do stand out bagging boxers ......oh jeff have i told you yet the first time i seen him wearing those shorts ......he ansewed the door wearing them on his head...............hhhhmmmm .....maybe i shouldnt tell that here .........where the delete button .......i cant see it .....wait think this is it ......


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

opps that was Enter......he he he


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Lies all lies, I tell you!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

palerider44magg said:


> oh jeff have i told you yet the first time i seen him wearing those shorts ......he ansewed the door wearing them on his head


Got any pics? MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

awww, man you got a bell tower??? that is so freakin' cool.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

He's got the bestest bell tower!!!! not only is it the bestest, it was a Pain in the butt to move for shingling , oh yeah lest we forget the bees, but sure did sound purty awakening me for coffee and breakfast!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> awww, man you got a bell tower??? that is so freakin' cool.


well Hib's, not quite a bell tower...a copalla (sp?) on the garage with a real bell in it. Yes sir, pulled the rope, rang the bell, the B Bags family came a runnin'! 
The smell of coffee should have awoken them though?


----------

